# GMC 3500HD not suited for plow says GM



## downtoearthnh (Jan 16, 2009)

My 3500HD single rear wheel pick up, standard cab, is a 2008 with a Duramax engine. Bolts in the front axle differential backed out, causing the mounting bracket to break, the frame to crack, and a host of collateral damage. All warrantied, because of the 100K drive train warranty.... NO says my dealer to me, we are honoring it as a good will gesture, but GM says that the truck is not suited for the 8 foot BossV plow that it is equipped with!
My calls to GM are met with the standard party line "we value you as a customer, the product is engineered to exacting standards, blah blah blah" However, with the Duramax engine added to the truck, the question of warranty becomes one of discretion. There is potential for abuse of the truck because of overwork. 
Steam came out of my ears, and I am now 8 working days, and 5 snow occurrences without the truck! Oh, says the dealership, we are sorry for the inconvenience, but will work to resolve this soon. WTF?????


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Well,yeah,even though we all know the truck can handle that plow,it is policy GM says no to heavy plows so at least be grateful they're fixing it for gratis under goodwill.Did you install the frame gussets by the upper A arm?


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

speaking of drivetrain warranty, I just heard about a local guy with a 3500 d-max dump, lost his tranny and got it warranteed. 2nd day he had it back the driveshaft came out on the highway, wiped out fuel tank, dump cylinder, driveshaft, various underbody parts, few other things I can't remember. $10,000 damage and they won't eat it. Saying it's not warranteed driveline, a u-joint is a wear item. So obviously the driveshaft was out to do the tranny, and it didnt get re-installed right. At 50,000 miles it should have got a new u-joint anyway, but regardless you can't convince me it's a coincidence.
They said it cost $8000 for the tranny job they just did. Plus $10k for this repair. On an 07 low mileage part-time work truck that probably cost $40k. That kind of treatment would almost make me go buy a Ford. Not that they wouldn't do the same thing. Anyway, I'm disgusted by the new trucks and warranty service and everything. If I had $40k to spend, I'd spend $4k on an 80s dump with Fisher Speedcast and push every bit the same snow as a duramax.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Detroitdan;1229411 said:


> speaking of drivetrain warranty, I just heard about a local guy with a 3500 d-max dump, lost his tranny and got it warranteed. 2nd day he had it back the driveshaft came out on the highway, wiped out fuel tank, dump cylinder, driveshaft, various underbody parts, few other things I can't remember. $10,000 damage and they won't eat it. Saying it's not warranteed driveline, a u-joint is a wear item. So obviously the driveshaft was out to do the tranny, and it didnt get re-installed right. At 50,000 miles it should have got a new u-joint anyway, but regardless you can't convince me it's a coincidence.
> They said it cost $8000 for the tranny job they just did. Plus $10k for this repair. On an 07 low mileage part-time work truck that probably cost $40k. That kind of treatment would almost make me go buy a Ford. Not that they wouldn't do the same thing. Anyway, I'm disgusted by the new trucks and warranty service and everything. If I had $40k to spend, I'd spend $4k on an 80s dump with Fisher Speedcast and push every bit the same snow as a duramax.


Time for him to get a lawyer


----------



## downtoearthnh (Jan 16, 2009)

Must admit I am ignorant about the frame gussets. I assumed that if a truck is equipped with a plow prep package from the manufacturer, it would be ready to plow. The dealer is assuring me that a welded crack in the frame is going to be stronger than the undamaged frame rail, I am waiting to see the wear on tires after this experience.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

downtoearthnh;1229827 said:


> Must admit I am ignorant about the frame gussets. I assumed that if a truck is equipped with a plow prep package from the manufacturer, it would be ready to plow. The dealer is assuring me that a welded crack in the frame is going to be stronger than the undamaged frame rail, I am waiting to see the wear on tires after this experience.


Well ,it will be as they will most likely box it together.Why don't you also ask them while they're at it to install the gussets now? Do a search here for them,simple to make,my welder fabbed them up and installed within an hour but I believe B&B now offers them.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

downtoearthnh;1229827 said:


> Must admit I am ignorant about the frame gussets. I assumed that if a truck is equipped with a plow prep package from the manufacturer, it would be ready to plow. The dealer is assuring me that a welded crack in the frame is going to be stronger than the undamaged frame rail, I am waiting to see the wear on tires after this experience.


BS! The weld is definitely stronger but the next break will be beside the weld....


----------



## PetalsandPines (Mar 26, 2001)

*fit to be tied*

My 07 3500 frame just cracked on both sides and gm wont cover it with 58k miles on truck i still owe $19,000 on it.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

PetalsandPines;1229985 said:


> My 07 3500 frame just cracked on both sides and gm wont cover it with 58k miles on truck i still owe $19,000 on it.


Just a thought came to me--maybe worth trying as you have nothing to lose and everything to gain.Years ago a friend had a similar problem with a Ford F750 dump truck.He threatened the Ford finance dep't about not making any more payments until his truck was fixed.So,if you financed with GMAC,which is now ALLY,not sure if there's even a trace of partial ownership retained there by GM,but maybe should be looked into.Also,sometimes another dealer has a better or different factory rep than the one before.Might want to explore that scenario possibly.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Detroitdan;1229411 said:


> speaking of drivetrain warranty, I just heard about a local guy with a 3500 d-max dump, lost his tranny and got it warranteed. 2nd day he had it back the driveshaft came out on the highway, wiped out fuel tank, dump cylinder, driveshaft, various underbody parts, few other things I can't remember. $10,000 damage and they won't eat it. Saying it's not warranteed driveline, a u-joint is a wear item. So obviously the driveshaft was out to do the tranny, and it didnt get re-installed right. At 50,000 miles it should have got a new u-joint anyway, but regardless you can't convince me it's a coincidence.
> They said it cost $8000 for the tranny job they just did. Plus $10k for this repair. On an 07 low mileage part-time work truck that probably cost $40k. That kind of treatment would almost make me go buy a Ford. Not that they wouldn't do the same thing. Anyway, I'm disgusted by the new trucks and warranty service and everything. If I had $40k to spend, I'd spend $4k on an 80s dump with Fisher Speedcast and push every bit the same snow as a duramax.


My 07 has the 100,000 power train warranty and the u-joints are coverd under this warranty. if you have a 07 or 08 your powertrain warrnaty covers far more little things than the 09, 10, 11's. Yes get a lawyer.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Detroitdan;1229411 said:


> speaking of drivetrain warranty, I just heard about a local guy with a 3500 d-max dump, lost his tranny and got it warranteed. 2nd day he had it back the driveshaft came out on the highway, wiped out fuel tank, dump cylinder, driveshaft, various underbody parts, few other things I can't remember. $10,000 damage and they won't eat it. Saying it's not warranteed driveline, a u-joint is a wear item. So obviously the driveshaft was out to do the tranny, and it didnt get re-installed right. At 50,000 miles it should have got a new u-joint anyway, but regardless you can't convince me it's a coincidence.
> They said it cost $8000 for the tranny job they just did. Plus $10k for this repair. On an 07 low mileage part-time work truck that probably cost $40k. That kind of treatment would almost make me go buy a Ford. Not that they wouldn't do the same thing. Anyway, I'm disgusted by the new trucks and warranty service and everything. If I had $40k to spend, I'd spend $4k on an 80s dump with Fisher Speedcast and push every bit the same snow as a duramax.


How's the 82 coming along? Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

The only reason why GM does not "allow" plows on the front of 3500's is it puts it over the GVW's of the front suspension. The 2011 does allow a plow as it now has a heavier frame, heavier suspension and a new front diff. This is why i stuck with 2500's. As far as these trucks needing u-joints at 50k, thats nonsense. My 2500 has 110k on it with no issues, tows almost everyday. If it is not towing then it has a sander in the bed and the other 2500 gets towing duty. So it is either towing or hauling, this truck has also been tuned since 30k miles and it has been "used".


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

downtoearthnh;1229827 said:


> Must admit I am ignorant about the frame gussets. I assumed that if a truck is equipped with a plow prep package from the manufacturer, it would be ready to plow. The dealer is assuring me that a welded crack in the frame is going to be stronger than the undamaged frame rail, I am waiting to see the wear on tires after this experience.


Are you sure it has the plow prep? I know not all durmaxes can be ordered with that option.


----------



## downtoearthnh (Jan 16, 2009)

This is the 5th duramax I have had, and the 7th HD since they were introduced in 2002. The trucks, with the exception of 1 2006 were ordered to my specifications. Yes, they have the plow prep. package. I live in NH and a large part of what the trucks do is plow.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

woodchuck2;1230696 said:


> The only reason why GM does not "allow" plows on the front of 3500's is it puts it over the GVW's of the front suspension. The 2011 does allow a plow as it now has a heavier frame, heavier suspension and a new front diff. This is why i stuck with 2500's. As far as these trucks needing u-joints at 50k, thats nonsense. My 2500 has 110k on it with no issues, tows almost everyday. If it is not towing then it has a sander in the bed and the other 2500 gets towing duty. So it is either towing or hauling, this truck has also been tuned since 30k miles and it has been "used".


The 2500s and 3500s have the same front end. Only difference would be the heavier rear springs


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

cubanb343;1231112 said:


> The 2500s and 3500s have the same front end. Only difference would be the heavier rear springs


Not completely true.Besides 1 more leaf,the wheels are wider and the tire size jumps up to 265's from 245's.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

Reading this makes me glad I bought an '01 2500 gasser.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

South Seneca;1239239 said:


> Reading this makes me glad I bought an '01 2500 gasser.


Should still consider the gussets. Its cheap insurance Thumbs Up.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

After reading about the gussets on Plowsite last fall, I went right out and checked my truck. It already had gussets on the top on each side. I don't know who put them in or when. I bought it 2 years ago.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

South Seneca;1240404 said:


> After reading about the gussets on Plowsite last fall, I went right out and checked my truck. It already had gussets on the top on each side. I don't know who put them in or when. I bought it 2 years ago.


If it a 01 or 02 it came with them.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

IMO - our government should have let these car companies go under, trucks are now $50K++ and somehow they STILL can't build them right?! I'd get a good lawyer and see them in court, go get a HERTZ rental to replace it and keep ALL YOUR RECORDS


----------



## Sealer People (Nov 16, 2008)

what are gussets ?? what do they do ?


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

A gusset is a usually triangular shaped device to give something more strength against breaking.In this case steel plates welded to our frames by the upper control arm where these frames typically get cracks.Do a search and you'll find some pics here.


----------



## PetalsandPines (Mar 26, 2001)

*A little insider info...*

In theory ....walking away from a ford or a chevy and letting them repo it is a great way to get out of a bad vehicle "although not good for your credit" BUT and here is the big but....since the bankruptcy with gm/ they have separated themselves from the financial wing formally known as GMAC........Now that GM and GMAC are no longer a combined company, you are sticking this to the new company ALLY with no retribution to GM...in fact.....GM could care less now if you allow it into repo because it is no longer a chargeoff on GM rather it is now ALLY's defaulted loan...You could pull this off with Ford Credit, Bit not with GM. SO IF YOU HAVE A LOAN ...from GMAC or ALLY ....your up the creek because GM got the $$$ from the dealer....The dealer got the profit from you....and the Lien Holder gets stuck holding the bag. Only one you'll be punishing is ALLY and YOURSELF.

That is the reason...the real reason of not covering these frame breakages....Old Company...old product....pre-bankruptcy ...Gm started over at your expense and it was a brilliant and i mean brilliant re-capitalization of GM....Now its up to GM to put out a top notch product, or be bought and combined with another co.


----------

